# Is Spooky Town stuff repairable?



## Hoopah1972 (Jul 4, 2011)

Just wondering, if some of the lights or moving parts break, can it be repaired?


----------



## Terror Tom (Nov 3, 2008)

I have few pieces that are damaged. I have superglued some little pieces back on but have not attempted to repair any lights or mechanisms. The way they are constructed would make it very difficult or darn near impossible to repair. They use some pretty heavy duty glue to attach the structures to the bases. I really don't forsee anyone successfully disassembling any to repair them. The plastic gears and levers inside them are not the type of plastic that is easily glued. I really don't see anywhere you could find any replacement parts except for the LEDs. Just my 2 cents and thoughts.


----------



## Madame Leota (Sep 19, 2005)

I t seems to depend on the individual piece. Some are easier to open up and work on than others. I had Dr tingle's Lab that had thunder and lightning that wasn't working and I was able to open it up and re-solder a connection to fix it. But on my Black Cauldron Inn, when the witch stopped going in and out of the door, I opened it up to find all the parts were plastic and nothing really repairable. I was able to maneuver it so she could be either outside or inside but thats all.
I now prefer the pieces with little or no moving parts because there is less to break down and they are much less expensive to begin with.


----------



## boobear (Jul 2, 2009)

There's a guy named Scott at Ehobbytools.com that knows everything about spooky town problems. I've talked to him before and he says his crew has messed with all the pieces if they don't work to try to find solutions. If anyone would know how to fix lights and moving parts on those things, it would be him. His number is 1-215-750-9016 or you could email them at [email protected]. He's super nice and helpful. Good luck.


----------

